# EMT Training in Connecticut



## RunnerD1987 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am an EMR certified in CT. Considered the low end of the stick for EMS certification in our state. I took an EMT course year and half ago. Instructor was good and aced the practicals, but had trouble with the written exam. I am looking to take an accelerated class this summer. The closest one is 15 min’s away with NTCI, AMR. Wondering if any feedback on NCTI it is the most expensive of the classes I found. Wondering if any experience with training from NCTI?

Appreciate the response


----------



## gw812 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hope I got to you before you started. Avoid NCTI like the plague. Horribly run.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 27, 2012)

I've heard both good and bad about NCTI. It varies a great deal from location to location. I took my basic there ad I wasn't very impressed with the program but because AMR (the company that runs the program)has big hospital pull I got to do my clinicals in one of the largest level 1 trauma centers in the US (this alone was worth the price). Private for profit programs like NCTI serve a purpose but generally you will get a much better quality program from a community college. I would recommend you avoid private academies and really try to take it at a CC. If you pm me the name of the location I'll see if I can find out more on that specific program for you.


----------



## RunnerD1987 (Aug 20, 2012)

Went to register for the NCTI class in Watertown, but filled. I took the EMT class at Naugatuck Valley Community College, but that filled as well. Was thinking of the class up in New Britain, but that is a lot of miles to drive. Anyone complete the class at New Britain EMS? They have classes on Saturday, which I can’t do so not sure how that will work. Anyone know of any day EMT classes in CT? Appreciate the response.


----------



## firematic47 (Aug 21, 2012)

If you google emt classes in CT OEMS the second option down should be a ct.gov website titled ems education. Choose that option then find "course listings PDF". This should show you most of the upcoming ems classes. 

It seems you are on the south end of the state. I would suggest looking into Sponsor Hospital. They run a day and night class every semester along with two medic programs. I am actually enrolling into their medic program now. I've been told that several times during the class they will have the basic and medic students run mock calls together. I've recently tooka tour of the facility and they have their own working amb and a two bay garage with a car and bike that they use for mock MVA's.


----------

